# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  eclipse va codeigniter

## amku2010

سلام من از  Codeigniter در eclipse می خوام استاده کنم اما درست با eclipse  کار نمی کنه مثلا می خوام یک  view رو load کنم در خطی که باید عبارت  $this->load->view رو بنویسم بعد از this وقتی  ctrl + Space رو می زنم تو لیستی که باز میشه load رو نمی یاره
لطفا راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## ehsan957

متاسفانه Netbeans‌ هم درست کار نمیکنه و متدها و متغییرها را لود نمیکنه
البته برای کار با CI نرم‌افزار codLobster هست که نرم افزار جالبی نیست و دارم مجبورا ازش استفاده می‌کنم

----------


## Javidhb

من از  phpDesigner 7 استفاده میکنم، خیلی خوب جواب میده با codeigniter

برای دانلود PhpDesigner میتونید تو سایتای فارسی آخرین نسخه اشو پیدا کنید!

اینم لینک نحوه اضافه کردن codeigniter به phpDesigner 
http://wiki.mpsoftware.dk/doku.php/t..._phpdesigner_7

----------

